# Тренажер для позвоночника



## Олег81 (1 Июн 2010)

Здравствуйте!

Нашел в интернете:
(Тренажер для глубоких мышц позвоночника - ГОРБУНОК.
Кандидат медицинских наук Александр Владимирович Федорич создал спортивно-оздоровительный тренажёр «Горбунок», который позволяет разгрузить поясничный отдел позвоночника, восстановить его физиологическое положение и укрепить глубокие мышцы спины. Всего за одну минуту регулярных занятий в день вы устраните большинство проблем, связанных с позвоночником! Уделяя занятиям от 30 секунд до 1-й минуты ежедневно, вы надолго забудете об остеохондрозе, сколиозе и целом ряде проблем, связанных с ущемлением нервных корешков в позвоночнике).

Как вы считаете, можно с помощью этого тренажера вылечить остеохондроз грудного отдела позвоночника?

aiwan


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Июн 2010)

Олег81 написал(а):


> Как вы считаете, можно с помощью этого тренажера вылечить остеохондроз грудного отдела позвоночника?
> 
> aiwan



Устранить болевые ощущения и вернуть работоспособность можно многими методиками, вылечить остеохондроз априори невозможно, это не болезнь...


----------



## abelar (1 Июн 2010)

Олег81 написал(а):


> (Тренажер для глубоких мышц позвоночника - ГОРБУНОК.
> g[/url]
> aiwan


Очень смущает фраза "...за одну минуту..."
А, название тренажера "горбунек", наводит на печальные мысли....
Хотя, может быть, честно. Пациент  плавно превращается в "горбунька"... Зато остеохондроза нет!


----------



## Олег81 (1 Июн 2010)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Устранить болевые ощущения и вернуть работоспособность можно многими методиками, вылечить остеохондроз априори невозможно, это не болезнь...


Скажите пожалуйста, где прочитать про методики возвращения работоспособности? Хочу заниматься фитнесом, для этого нужно устранить нестабильность позвоночника.


----------



## abelar (3 Июн 2010)

Олег81 написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста, где прочитать про методики возвращения работоспособности? Хочу заниматься фитнесом, для этого нужно устранить нестабильность позвоночника.


Читая про фитнес, работоспособность не восстановить....
Устранять "нестабильность позвоночника" не стоит. Это его главное качество. "Стабильный" позвоночник бывает при болезни Бехтерева. Вам не понравится...aiwan


----------



## Andrej1984 (16 Янв 2018)

Граждане врачи, подскажите что лучше для реабилитации при тяжёлом остеопорозе (диагноз не факт что правильный но вероятный), элипсоид или беговая беговая дорожка с режимом ходьбы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2018)

Сперва элипсоид, потом дорожка, потом тренажеры.


----------



## Andrej1984 (17 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сперва элипсоид, потом дорожка, потом тренажеры.


Я домой поставить хотел. Все тренажёры не вместятся


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2018)

Тогда лучше комплект резинок и гантелей кг до 5.


----------



## Andrej1984 (17 Янв 2018)

Понял, спасибо. У меня при увеличении объема движений болевой синдром усиливается. Это нормально?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2018)

Если болит в момент исполнения и недолго потом и на завтра только мышцы, то нормально. А если болит сильно, несколько дней и нарастает, то неправильно.


----------



## Andrej1984 (17 Янв 2018)

В момент исполнения болят не только мышцы. Позвоночник терпимо если на ходунки с правильной высоты встать, ещё болит слева сверху там где ягодица начинается, внутри, там кость какая то? Начал вставать, более болезненный таз стал, опять боль (терпимая) вылазит при переворотах на бок, самое поганое это на спине по дивану ползти передвигая задницу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2018)

Регулируйте боль объемом движений и количеством подходом.


----------



## Andrej1984 (17 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, про гантели понял, а резинки, что за резинки?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2018)

Резинка для фитнеса


----------



## Andrej1984 (17 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, извиняюсь за кучу вопросов. Когда можно садиться после долгого лежания? Планировал первый раз сесть из состояния "стоя на ногах", правильно ли это? Какие мышцы отвечают за равновесие? Только хватку ходунков руками ослабляю начинает меня мотылять вперед-назад (туловище)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2018)

Отдельной мышцы для равновесия нет.
Садиться можно, но на барный - высокий, так чтобы колени, для начала сгибались минимально.


----------



## Andrej1984 (17 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое. Вопросов вообще куча на которых у меня ответа нет. Я потом можно Вам их задам?) А то в интернетах разное пишут, врачи разное говорят и тд и тп.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2018)

Можно, чем сможем поможем.
После барного стула, простой стул с подушкой, и так постепенно и сядете.


----------

